# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] Motif farming

## kruemel1

Someone knows a bot, that can farm baskets and bags for provisioning mats and cabinets and chests for the rare motifs without teleport and a more "human" walking between the farming objects?

----------


## cute_star

yes , and then ?

----------


## kruemel1

> yes , and then ?


pls tell me ;-)

----------


## Kryptus

I'm curious as well.

----------


## spartakexer

Guy died so he cant write anyomore...

----------


## emgi55

you would need a china bot in order to do this.

----------


## archlord12345

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJvJCNMpq1Q#t=11

china bot? lol

----------

